# New to Classical! Looking for suggestions on what to hear!



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

I've started to get serious about listening to classical just about a week ago when I heard a certain piece in particular, and I'm looking for some references to more pieces I might enjoy! 

This particular piece is: Beethoven's Piano Trio number 3 in C minor (opus 1)- especialy the first and fourth movements! Holy cow! It blows my mind I've never heard anything quite like it! Yes, just what i like to hear- fast paced, and viciously complex! 

I'm not really one for sonatas, and slow mellow stuff and the like. I've got mad adhd! I need to have a lot going on, or it probably won't interest me! So yeah basicaly the more complex the better!

Oh yeah, the other one I love- Schubert's Death and the Maiden (Quartet No. 14 D minor)!


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds like Beethoven's Grosse Fuge should fit the bill.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Try Schubert's Piano Trio No. 2, and his String Quartets No. 13 and 15. Then try Beethoven's String Quartet No. 11 (_Serioso_), and Mozart's String Quintet No. 4 in G minor.

Edit: Do you want Youtube links?


----------



## Alrapo (Mar 18, 2011)

How about some Chopin, such as Polonaise Op. 53 ("Heroic").


----------



## arcata1946 (Mar 1, 2011)

Schumann Piano Quintet/Dvorak Piano Quintet


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

pjang23 said:


> Sounds like Beethoven's Grosse Fuge should fit the bill.


Now, don't scare him off! It took me years to appreciate the Grosse Fuge.

Continuing on with other Beethoven chamber:

Piano Trio in Bb, "Archduke," Op. 97
String Quartet No. 11 in F minor "Serioso"

Then someday on to the famous symphonies. It is unusual that chamber music should be appreciated first, I think. Also kind of cool.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Since you like complex music you should try Carl Nielsen, who was a master at putting layers of music on top each other. e.g. listen from 3' 34'' on this:


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks everyone! Realy appreciate this! I'll try all this stuff out and I'll tell you guys how it goes- just give me a day or two!

(don't stop hittin me with new stuff though in the meantime!)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Melvin & welcome to the forum.

Some great suggestions above but have you ever thought of listening to *music* which has *words* attached? :devil:

Opera is full of fast paced and viciously complex music.


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

Finaly, I've just found exactly what I was looking for! 
Just what I wanted to hear!! Mozart piano quartet No. 1





HELLYEAH! Now that is the STUFF! I Just came across this one 2 days ago, and for some reason I keep coming back to it all day long.. And it only gets better and better each time! Wow... It's somthing about that theme: simple, yet ruthless!! Thats some seriously badass business right there!
It almost beats the beethoven piece... _Almost_

Still, I'd like to find more pieces like this... If I could find just _One_ more, I'd be very well satisfied
Here is B's piece if you've not heard!




 (sounds way cooler when played faster, but I couldn't find a good one on youtube)





Anyone plz know of another piece in the same vein as the above 3? Late classical era chamber, with lots of energey, interwoven counterpoint melodies, and some mad shred parts like this? Elaborate and edgy, with flying scales and stuff? Perhaps another Mozart or Beethoven of this sort that I might be missing out on? These pieces, to me, seem to be quite ambitious and daring in comparison to the normal stuff I've been able to find from this period.

Was there anyone else besides just Beethoven and Mozart who was doing it like this? Haydn or someone maybe? I don't realy know too well, but from what I gather, it seems to me that that particular type style would have had only a fairly short-lived timeframe: Right around the end of the century I supose, unless there were other composers doing this during the romantics... again though, im just guessing, I don't know really

One more! It's GOTTA be out there, i cross my fingers!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

wow, another response that can literally go on forever...give Beethoven's Third Piano Concerto by Glenn Gould a try and get back to me!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, it's not chamber music, but you should check out Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 20 in d minor because it has a similar character to the pieces you posted and is _awesome_. Also, for "fast-paced and complex," look for anything with "fugue" in the title. Bach is best.

Also, for a more unusual chamber ensemble, try Beethoven's Op. 71 sextet for winds and double bass. It has catchy themes and some virtuosic passages that are pretty neat on wind instruments.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> Well, it's not chamber music, but you should check out Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 20 in d minor because it has a similar character to the pieces you posted and is _awesome_.


Nice suggestion! If you're gonna give this piece a try, listen to the one recorded by Evgeny Kissin and the Sinfonia Virtuosi under the baton of Vladimir Spivakov...he plays the cadenzas by Beethoven and it is marvelous recording.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I kind of have ADHD too, but with time I've gotten into a variety of Classical music. As a kid it was only Tchaikovsky, J Strauss, and some others. Then it was a variety of old rock. But hearing The Rite of Spring, I got back into classical music suddenly. Try this movement in particular, it blew my mind 



. And then I suggest getting the whole thing. Also "The Perfect Fool" ballet music by Gustav Holst was pretty thrilling to me, very hit you over the head exciting 



 and listen to the second part of this one 



.

And for a big list of symphony finales, which are very conclusive and fast often, these are the most hit you over the head I can think of(in a good way)
Beethoven Symphony 7 finale
Dvorak Symphony 8 finale
Tchaikovsky Symphony 4 finale
Tchaikovsky Symphony 1 finale(this has to be the most inspiring piece I know)
Brahms Symphony 3 finale
Rachmaninoff Concerto 3 finale

And because I'm really into it right now, I recommend Brahms symphony 1, especially movement 1, very turbulent.

And for older music, try CPE Bach symphonies like this one 



, though that isn't the best recording.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I think this would fit your description fairly well.






:tiphat:


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

Ahh yes Concerto 20- heard that one already- and indeed awesome! 'especialy there's that one part thats like about 3 minutes in, where the piano just randomly decides to bust out into an insane solo riff; hahaha so unexpected the first time you hear it! half way into a phrase, just completely out of nowhere, he's just like, OOPS!

still not as crazy as piano quartet #1 tho! 

must check out those symphonies!

my ears are ringing right now, dangit the past 2 days they've been like this- this is some bull!

The Vitali will certainly be getting some more listens! ugh I don't want to have to wait, but I think i'm just making my ears worse..


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe you'll like Brahms, I don't know:


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, you seriously just posted my 2 favorite brahmses, haha how did you do that dude??? what gives?
well that doesn't realy help me find anything new i guess, but obviously you seem to know exactly what I like spot on, so post somthing else!!

The finale to Op. 25: this one is balls to the wall!!!! especialy if you put it in HD and turn the volume up all the way!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Melvin, I like your enthusiasm.


----------



## McNick (May 31, 2011)

Beethoven piano sonatas!! I would suggest his last 4 sonatas (29-32), and his moonlight sonata. Enjoy! I know you will


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

Not chamber music, but you might like the "Battle on the Ice" movement from Prokofiev's "Alexander Nevsky".


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Grieg 



Shostakovich:


----------

